

Ask HN: Review my startup - elephrame.com - ajrobinson

Hi guys,<p>I created Elephrame to help people exchange ideas as thoroughly and effectively as possible. The concept is that while you would go to a place like Wikipedia to get information about a topic like Mitt Romney, you would come to Elephrame to find out what people think and believe about Mitt Romney.<p>With that in mind, I'd like to know what you think about the concept and the site itself. I'm interested specifically in three questions:<p>1. Does the landing page compel you to look around, sign up and/or contribute?
2. Is it easy to understand what Elephrame can help you do?
3. It is easy to understand how to actually use the site (i.e. make a claim, etc.)?<p>Beyond that, any other feedback - positive, negative, in-between - would be very helpful and appreciated. Elephrame's hit a difficult barrier when it comes to user conversion and I'm eager to know how everyone thinks the network can get over it.<p>URL: www.elephrame.com
======
stephen2m
The concept is very good...it's nice to have a one-stop shop - so to speak -
for info on a certain topic. My two cents so far:

1\. The neutral colors is a good thing...I think it gives the site a
minimalistic as well as non-pro/non-con feel. Great job there :)

2\. The Logbook page (and basically any other page needing to display lots of
text-heavy content): perhaps opting for a layout style that enables people to
scroll less while viewing more content? Something like jQuery Masonry
combined, perhaps, with Twitter-style page scrolling?

Those two points are what I have to share now...if I have anything else I'll
mention it

~~~
ajrobinson
Thanks a lot for the response.

1\. I'm glad that you get the minimalist/non-pro feel from the site. That was
my aim so that's good news.

2\. I hadn't thought about Masonry-like layout, but I'm thinking that could be
a good idea so that people can see the diversity of content.

However, the reason I avoided Twitter-style scrolling was because I often find
myself on other sites wishing I could just hop to a page from a long time ago,
but instead having to press "More" over and over again. Haha. I always have an
open mind though as I get new info/feedback.

Thanks again for your input and definitely come back if you think of anything
else.

------
pranavk
nice concept !

~~~
ajrobinson
Thank you. Do you have any criticisms, by chance?

